# Have you ever posted on Talk Classical while drunk?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I am the master of the ravens.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't even remember the last time I was drunk. And that is not because I drink so much that I can't remember....


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

No I'm not Aramis.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll drink a stout, some single barrel Jack, or a good wine now and then but it's weird to even mentally picture a pastor getting drunk in his study.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I post here drunk approximately 25-30% of the time.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Drinking is something I did in my youth to relieve boredom. I seldom drink at all now -- maybe once a year for old time's sake.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If I did post while drunk I'd probably be writhing with embarrassment once I saw my handiwork the following day - who did I manage to upset? HOW many typos - even after attempting to edit? Luckily for me, switching on the laptop and then having to squint owlishly at a bright screen while fumbling at the keyboard is not a priority after one of my rare 'big' nights.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think the last time I was drunk (only occurrence in the last few years) was after my wife's last birthday party when in addition to the usual wine consumed with relative moderation, we decided to have shots made of rum, grenadine, and Irish cream - that definitely put me above my usual level of alcohol after a party. I did not post until the next day in the afternoon, though, so, no.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I never got drunk so...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Never touch the stuff and don't really need to. When I want to lose my inhibitions and get exhuberant, I get around my grandchildren.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

mmm, i posted on acid once, man that was fun. It was like all the threads were people talking to me on my wall...:lol:


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Not while drunk, but while under the influence of cannabis, the odd time. Fortunately that doesn't tend to make you antagonistic.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Manxfeeder said:


> Never touch the stuff and don't really need to. When I want to lose my inhibitions and get exhuberant, I get around my grandchildren.


Okay, that sounded incredibly creepy. I get it, but at the same time I'm just impressed with how well phrased the creepiness is.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Regular drunk, no. Love drunk, yeah. You know what I'm talking about, when you've got a crush on someone and become a drunken idiot whenever they're near.  the lasting buzz is probably the reason for my often optimistic tone.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I hardly drink. Maybe once a year at Christmas or New Year's, but even then it's not a lot. Even when I go to concerts, I avoid alcohol at interval, I see it just as throwing away money to ruin your liver.

So I haven't posted while under the influence here, it's more like I tend to bring in things going on elsewhere in my life, in terms of feeling a bit grumpy and then going on endless rants. But I'm trying to control that now, it's getting as stale as the tedious fart jokes & on these rants, I'm probably as lacking coherence as a drunk. & I can't go back and edit after 24 hours, it's locked down, you can't edit, which I often regret...


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I think I'm getting there right now. triple aberlour.

Went to the opera. Oedipe by Enescu. Very good.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Okay, that sounded incredibly creepy. I get it, but at the same time I'm just impressed with how well phrased the creepiness is.


 I think this is really unfair to Manxfeeder. I've interpreted this as the thrilling joy a grandparent feels around grandchildren. I believe that what is creepy is the implication that this might be anything other than what it is.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've literally had my eyes shutting on me while trying to post my drunken rant....
...oh, and that other stuff someone else mentioned, too...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Where am I?


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope, but now I know what thread I'll be posting in the next time I am.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I think this is really unfair to Manxfeeder. I've interpreted this as the thrilling joy a grandparent feels around grandchildren. I believe that what is creepy is the implication that this might be anything other than what it is.


I get that. It was just irresistible to jump on that fairly apparent implication.


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

I haven't gotten drunk for a long time and I go to here when I am normal. When I am drunk, I feel so uncomfortable to see the screen.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow. I thought this line'd be taken by now: 

I've never (hiccup) posted here (pause for inhale and two blinks) sober.

We need to make a "Have you ever posted on Talk Classical while sober" poll for me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the first one .........


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

"Have you posted on TC whist sober?" seems to be a more appropriate question.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i rarely drink... but i do alter my state of mind by other greener means. 

---edited 
which one may have witnessed the powers i gain from it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

Klassik said:


> whist sober?


Clearly you never have :devil:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dogen said:


> Clearly you never have :devil:


I was just copying and pasting the OP's sentence. I'm blaming the OP's drunkenness for that.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Can we not bring up my posts from 2011 please? I was young and naive, only 12 years old.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Couchie said:


> Can we not bring up my posts from 2011 please? I was young and naive, only 12 years old.


But are you still the master of the ravens now that you are an old and wise 19 year old?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and I liked them Couchie


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I did a few times, but I was only tipsy after some six-packs and whisky


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I did a few times, but I was only tipsy after some six-packs and whisky


It sounds like you were the winner of the TC knock-out game.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Posting on eBay while drunk is far more dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

Ordering off Amazon can also be dangerous. Anybody want five copies of a Marillion Live DVD?


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

No, because I am here a few months and in the future time, I thought ,do not make something like drink harder in the just water.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

so... i have a few glasses of wine and some cherry beers...Me Drunk? ok a little sometimes:cheers:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I _joined_ TC when drunk!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

...and it was around noon on a tuesday I think...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

I always buy Jethro Tull Heavy Horses when drunk.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^Can they haul more beer?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Post on TC when inebriated? When haven't I? Of course this explains much. When I'm sober I stay far, far away from the internet, where it is safe, and keep my opinions to myself. Put two glasses of whisky in me and I grow voluble and indiscreet.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

dogen said:


> Ordering off Amazon can also be dangerous. Anybody want five copies of a Marillion Live DVD?


No.

Nobody.

Ever.

.............


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never posted sober.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wonder if anyone has been drunk and pressed the 'no' option in error?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

how drunken are we taking?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> how drunken are we taking?


Maximum stun.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> how drunken are we taking?


Anything from mildly inebriated to Irish funeral level.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Manchester....tra-la-la-la!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

There is every chance that Couchie was moderately tight when creating the thread given the woozy spelling in the poll title.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm never drunk because I never drink. It's a really poor drug.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

science said:


> I've never posted sober.


I don't really see the need to be drunk while posting here, but reading posts here on TC, especially the main forum, is another matter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't been drinking heavily since posting exclusively on Community Forum. Coincidence?

No more lost weekends. Curiously refreshing!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> I don't really see the need to be drunk while posting here, but reading posts here on TC, especially the main forum, is another matter.


:O i turn into the worlds most flirtatious creature alive when drunk... and i cannot help but to think of everything as rule 34... *nods, at the very least it might liven up the main forums. 

---was going to edit in some other things... but decided it was not a good thing.  great thing i am not drunk...


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

hpowders said:


> I haven't been drinking heavily since posting exclusively on Community Forum. Coincidence?
> 
> No more lost weekends. Curiously refreshing!


 the community forum is where the most amazing individuals can relieve their bodies of the corsets and brazziers. Take off the high heels among other clothes... 
and have a great time all night long.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> the community forum is where the most amazing individuals can relieve their bodies of the corsets and brazziers. Take off the high heels among other clothes...
> and have a great time all night long.


You don't have to convince me. I've spent 18,800 posts over there....but times have changed....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Anything from mildly inebriated to Irish funeral level.


How does Irish funeral level compare to Geordie funeral level? I went to a Geordie one and I was the only person there who wasn't completely off their face. And the worst was the vicar.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

dogen said:


> How does Irish funeral level compare to Geordie funeral level? I went to a Geordie one and I was the only person there who wasn't completely off their face. And the worst was the vicar.


added to my perverbial bucket list. 
#2983 (which is not the actual number... i hope... it is more around like 20 or so) attend a Geordie Funeral.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> added to my perverbial bucket list.
> #2983 (which is not the actual number... i hope... it is more around like 20 or so) attend a Geordie Funeral.


You'll need a Toon Army top (a Newcastle United football top with a specially extended abdomen section to accommodate the beer gut). Please note it'll be all brown ale at the wake. If you ask for a cherry beer, it'll be _your_ funeral next.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I haven't been drinking heavily since posting exclusively on Community Forum. Coincidence?
> 
> No more lost weekends. Curiously refreshing!


The "main forum" has fallen behind even the "Percussion and Other Instruments" forum on forums to read. Now that's saying something! 



hpowders said:


> You don't have to convince me. I've spent 18,800 posts over there....but times have changed....


965. The number of champions. I guess 18,800 is a nice number too. 



Capeditiea said:


> the community forum is where the most amazing individuals can relieve their bodies of the corsets and brazziers. Take off the high heels among other clothes...
> and have a great time all night long.


At one time, this was true. We have not had too many willing participants lately though. Perhaps this means we're too drunk...or not drunk enough! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

Not to forget a jolly old sing-a-long:


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

dogen said:


> You'll need a Toon Army top (a Newcastle United football top with a specially extended abdomen section to accommodate the beer gut). Please note it'll be all brown ale at the wake. If you ask for a cherry beer, it'll be _your_ funeral next.


*note to self, if i ever seek to have an early funeral go to a Geordie Funeral and ask for cherry beer. :3


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

dogen said:


> How does Irish funeral level compare to Geordie funeral level? I went to a Geordie one and I was the only person there who wasn't completely off their face. And the worst was the vicar.


Alcohol-wise I wouldn't think there'd be much difference. Perhaps the factor which distinguishes them is the intensity of the fight in the car-park during the wake.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Alcohol-wise I wouldn't think there'd be much difference. Perhaps the factor which distinguishes them is the intensity of the fight in the car-park during the wake.


so would it be safer to ask for a cherry beer at an Irish Funeral?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

saflsajfl weopsd'f sdofspdss


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Capeditiea said:


> so would it be safer to ask for a cherry beer at an Irish Funeral?


Erm...perhaps if you said it was for your grandmother you might get away with it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Erm...perhaps if you said it was for your grandmother you might get away with it.


perhaps i could dress more feminine... kinda to match my secret identity as a goddess?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Capeditiea said:


> perhaps i could dress more feminine... kinda to match my secret identity as a goddess?


That could work - especially if you are a woman.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Alcohol-wise I wouldn't think there'd be much difference. Perhaps the factor which distinguishes them is the intensity of the fight in the car-park during the wake.


Can you imagine them taking place in adjacent pubs? It would be the equivalent of an experiment at CERN.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> That could work - especially if you are a woman.


sadly, i possessed the incorrect body... :O


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

dogen said:


> Can you imagine them taking place in adjacent pubs? It would be the equivalent of an experiment at CERN.


Makes me wince just thinking about it. And to put the icing on the cake the Travellers just happen to be in that part of town...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Would a Dark Matter beer be a good brew?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> Never touch the stuff and don't really need to. When I want to lose my inhibitions and get exhuberant, I get around my grandchildren.


How old are you?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll try not to drink as of Friday. It's been 4 days now. My record was 11 days without drinking but then I drank twice in 3 days after the 11 day record of not drinking.


----------

